# Need help remembering



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think this is the right place to post this. 

About 7-10 days ago, I think, someone posted a response to a post about feeding, I think. My memory has got to be the worst of any!! But a supplement was mention with a link to it. And I cannot for the life of me remember what it was! But it got lots of good reviews --- oooh, I just remembered - - - it was about a thin coat, I believe!

Any help is appreciated. I am going dog food shopping tomorrow and want to see if they have it.

Thanks


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

If you click on your name you can look at all the posts you ahve posted in. That might help


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. I did that! Still cant find it!


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Are you thinking of the missing link supplement?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks,but no. I finally remembered it. . .Solid Gold Seameal! 
Has anyone tried it? 

I'm going to check it out today, and I may buy it!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Angel1210 said:


> Thanks,but no. I finally remembered it. . .Solid Gold Seameal!
> Has anyone tried it?
> 
> I'm going to check it out today, and I may buy it!
> ...


That may have been me  That's what we use with Venus. When we got her we realized she was allergic to corn and wheat, causing her skin to turn red and puffy. She would also chew her feet really bad, splitting her nails. We switched her to grain free food, and it helped, but I had read somewhere about the chewing being caused by something missing from their diet, usually found from minerals in the ocean, since those are least commonly fed. It's been years since I had read that, so I am not sure where to link to for that, but I picked up Solid Gold SeaMeal and after about 4 days I noticed a drastic improvement. I've kept her on it all these years and it's really kept her allergies at bay. If I run out and she misses a day or two, I really notice a difference in her skin and she starts chewing again. That powder is like a miracle in a jar!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for your response. When I went to the pet shoppe for my food, I talked with them about supplements. The people there, one girl especially, seems very knowledgeable. She seemed to think that I could get the same results from giving her a fish based food. This is mostly for my golden, she gets hot spots easily! 

They were both on Wellness Core chicken and Embark. So I bought Wellness fish version instead of the chicken one. Since Sunday, which is when I started the new kibble, she has developed a hot spot! So now I'm wondering why! She had been good for so long! I can "chase" them with an oatmeal mis I make, but I would rather she not get them! 

I had read, as usual, mixed reviews on the solid gold supplement! I don't know what to do now! I don't want to throw too many things in the mix! The vet just tells me, basically that that's how it is! Hubby won't spend the money for skin scrapings and allergy tests. I can mix some oatmeal flour with a little water and apply to the spot and in about a day or two it's gone! But it means I have to catch it early! 

Do you think a fish based food and the solid gold supplement would be too much? I've also tried fish oil in her food and thought I would see a difference after two weeks, but no change!

Any suggestions! Thank you for replying!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Angel1210 said:


> Thank you for your response. When I went to the pet shoppe for my food, I talked with them about supplements. The people there, one girl especially, seems very knowledgeable. She seemed to think that I could get the same results from giving her a fish based food. This is mostly for my golden, she gets hot spots easily!
> 
> They were both on Wellness Core chicken and Embark. So I bought Wellness fish version instead of the chicken one. Since Sunday, which is when I started the new kibble, she has developed a hot spot! So now I'm wondering why! She had been good for so long! I can "chase" them with an oatmeal mis I make, but I would rather she not get them!
> 
> ...


I don't think the two together would cause a problem. The SeaMeal is mainly dried seaweed, which is not found in fish flavored foods. Some may add it in, but I haven't seen it added in any foods we've tried. There is something special found in seaweed that some animals just need more than others. I'm going to try to look for the articles I had read before trying it myself during nap time


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

This branch is kinda local to me, but they provide more info about the SeaMeal than I could actually find on Sold Gold's website: Seameal Powder w/ Flaxseed | Solid Gold Northland


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. I want to get some, but I have to wait. I just spent $150 on food for two months! Hubby will have a fit if I spend more right now! haha. 

I'm going to check out Amazon. We have Prime, so shipping isn't usually a problem.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Angel1210 said:


> Thanks. I want to get some, but I have to wait. I just spent $150 on food for two months! Hubby will have a fit if I spend more right now! haha.
> 
> I'm going to check out Amazon. We have Prime, so shipping isn't usually a problem.


Prime is awesome, I miss having that on our account. Lucky for us the little shop in town sells it, so I unfortunately have no clue where to find the best deal on it online.. Sorry!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Is the one you buy in a green container or white? 

When I check amazon, it shows a white container. When I check their website it's green! My DIL said they appear to be 2 different formulas, but I can't tell!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Angel1210 said:


> Is the one you buy in a green container or white?
> 
> When I check amazon, it shows a white container. When I check their website it's green! My DIL said they appear to be 2 different formulas, but I can't tell!


We always have had it in a green container. I've never seen SeaMeal in a white container :scratch:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

It looks like on Amazon it's the same thing though. Odd! Maybe they ran out of green for a while? lol I honestly have no idea what the difference would be!


----------



## brandy3392 (Nov 28, 2013)

My 3 year old, Hannah, has always had a pretty thin coat (she is a shorthair). Her hair always seemed dry and brittle and shed excessively. Over time her hair loss has been getting worse and worse. We tried Nupro supplement for 18 months. While it made her hair less brittle, the hair loss continued. Her chest, belly, armpits, and parts of her hind legs were completely bald.

Finally I came across the Solid Gold Seameal supplement, and it has done wonders! Within 2 months her hair loss was completely reversed. Hannah actually has more hair now than she has ever had. Her coat is thick, soft, and shiny. Shedding has virtually stopped as well.

Interestingly, her body seems to be in much better condition as well. She seems more muscular than before and looks great. My husband said the stuff is like doggy steroids.

I honestly can't recommend this stuff enough! It's been a lifesaver for Hannah.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks! Now I definitely want to try the seameal! Angel has bald spots as it is, but where his coat rubs on his shoulders, is going bald . I can't get him to wear sweaters, I don't think he likes putting his legs through the openings! So at least this type keeps him a little warm - he is ALWAYS cold!

You can see in the picture on his front legs where fur has rubbed away. The back legs were always naked like that! He doesn't have a thick coat! He dries in minutes after his bath!


He has several other places which is only skin! I am hoping this will help. I may have to wait til spring to see results, when he sheds his manmade coats! lol


----------

